# CX601 disassembly



## darrin1200 (Jan 19, 2022)

Good morning everyone.
For those that follow the member spotted deals, you will have seen the post about the CX601 Mill.
When I first saw this I jumped over to the  BusyBee site, to read the specs. Looks awesome. Back to the auction to make a bid. Well so far, it looks like I am in the Winners seat. (The auction ends tonight)

So last night I go back to the mill description, thinking , how BIG is this thing. 
  It weighs in at 500+ lbs. I don’t think I can pick that up. Even if they have a lift to put it on the trailer, I won’t be able to get it off and into my shop. I only have a single door entry with a step up. To top it off, this may end up being a one day trip. Pick up is only Thursday and Friday, but our weather down here may dictate my travel. We got another 3” of snow last night.

So if I do win this, I am going to need to take some of it apart. If anyone has one of these and can offer some guidance, I’m all ears.

Looking at the manual, i think this is doable.
My idea is to break the mill down into 4 manageable parts.
1. Remove the electronics box from the mill head. It looks like 4 screws.
2. Remove the mill head from the column. I suspect there is a way to remove it from the vertical slide, but the parts diagram is a little vague.
3. Remove the column from the base. Looks like 4 bolts on the rear.
4. Remove the base from the cabinet.

That will leave me with 5 “manageable” pieces. If I can break it down into these parts, I may not even need to take my trailer. In pieces, it may fit into the back of my SantaFe.

Can anyone share some insights, or am I crazy thinking I can do this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jan 19, 2022)

From the busy bee site its says
Overall Dimensions: 27” x 29” x 34”
Net Weight (approx): 113 Kg
Shipping Weight (approx): 135 Kg
Overall Dimensions: 850mm x 890mm x 1120mm (33.4" x 35" x 44")
Net Weight (approx): 240 Kg, 529 lbs
Shipping Weight (approx): 280 Kg, 617 lbs
Sorry I did a searchfor 601 and it gave me 600 
I still think you'll be fine its hard to tell from those pictures on their site looking at the 600 and 601 other than the table they look similar in size but there is a difference in weight.

You will be fine getting in a few pieces I just did a round column mill and I was able to break it down to manageable pieces that I was able to carry and this is smaller.  you maybe able to get away with 3 pieces base, table and the drive.   Don't worry I was a bit nervous at first but it was way easier than I thought.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 19, 2022)

combustable herbage said:


> From the busy bee site its says
> Overall Dimensions: 27” x 29” x 34”
> Net Weight (approx): 113 Kg
> Shipping Weight (approx): 135 Kg
> ...


I did the same thing looking it up. I think if I had saw the weight, I might not have put in a bid.

I may be by myself moving this, so I am planning to break it down as far as I can. Will have to see when I get there. My hope, was to hear from someone that has one of these, that could maybe give me some insight into bolt locations. The parts diagram is not very clear.

This is just the prep phase. There are still a few more hours of the auction, and my bid budget is topped out. So we will see.


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 19, 2022)

This is probably obvious, but so that others may learn from my errors, _always _take the time to take off the x, y, & z handles/knobs -- even if you think you can easily handle the table/column/machine or you think the machine will be strapped down super well and there's no way it could ever fall, etc, etc.

Also, from experience, you'd be surprised how manageable a machine that size can be using just ropes & pulleys (or come alongs), 2x10 planks, and blocking. Moving dollies and hand trucks, too. Probably not into a Santa Fe, but certainly off a trailer, or up one step.


----------



## trlvn (Jan 19, 2022)

Good luck on the auction!

I agree that disassembling the mill is a workable strategy.  It will take time, though.  You should probably check with the auction house about your plans.  I don't know if you'd be able to get in with an engine hoist to help the process.

I will throw out that you could rent a lift gate truck for the move.  It will cost more but save a lot of disassembly/reassembly time.  Back at your shop, maybe you'd be able to slide the machine off the lift gate and directly into your shop?

Hope the weather cooperates with your plans!

Craig


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 19, 2022)

Looked into a truck from Uhaul, with the mileage it would be about $1K.

If I win it, I guess I will be needing my toolbox. If I can get it down to liftable pieces, I’m sure I can fit it into my SUV. They’re calling for freezing temperatures over the next couple of days. I’d rather not take the trailer if I don’t have to.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 19, 2022)

For what it's worth I bought a mill drill that was about the same weight. 
It was forked into my truck but i had to disassemble it at my house.
I removed the motor, the table, the head and the column to get it out of my truck.
I made a ramp from a pair of 2x6's and carefully slid the pieces down. 
Be very, very careful. It is easy to hurt yourself.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 19, 2022)

beware the buyer's premium and the HST on top of any fee


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 19, 2022)

Holy smokes the high bid is $2300!!! 2325




__





						Hibid
					






					hibid.com


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 19, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Holy smokes the high bid is $2300!!! 2325
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two guys being stupid. 

No warranty. No tooling. No idea of the condition...


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 19, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Two guys being stupid.
> 
> No warranty. No tooling. No idea of the condition...


Yup, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 19, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Holy smokes the high bid is $2300!!! 2325
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still going.... now $2400


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 19, 2022)

$2500...


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 19, 2022)

I think it is done 2500


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 19, 2022)

au contraire mon frere!


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 19, 2022)

nope, someone just decided to up their previous high bid


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 19, 2022)

}zk****c just kept bidding until they surpassed the high 2500 set by the person who had left the first 2500 high bid amount and then did not attend the bidding... }zk****c really wanted this mill.  $2900 with the buyer premium.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 19, 2022)

Jumped about $1000 over what I was willing to pay. 
It’s currently on sale at BB, for $3600 including the stand.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 19, 2022)

That is completely nuts.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 19, 2022)

darrin1200 said:


> Jumped about $1000 over what I was willing to pay.
> It’s currently on sale at BB, for $3600 including the stand.


We were willing to pay 1800 because we could pick it up at zero cost in an easy day on Friday.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Jan 19, 2022)

This is auction fever gone bad , I have been to many auctions where two stubborn bidders go toe to toe , who actually wins when it gets emotional and someone overpays.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 19, 2022)

Gearhead88 said:


> This is auction fever gone bad , I have been to many auctions where two stubborn bidders go toe to toe , who actually wins when it gets emotional and someone overpays.


from the bid history and pattern it is clear that one person set a limit of 2500 because they could not be there live, and then the winner was someone who was willing to keep bidding against an automated bid...  likely the entire time from 2000 onwards thinking "I bet just $25 bucks higher will win it, I can't walk away now"


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 19, 2022)

Mine top was 16, because of the drive (ie..gas prices)


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 19, 2022)

darrin1200 said:


> Mine top was 16, because of the drive (ie..gas prices)


yeah, you should be grateful you did not win. They likely would have been useless as help on that end and the weather was going to get cold again on Friday. 

Aylmer is a long drive from eastern ontario


----------



## chip4charlie (Jan 19, 2022)

Here's something in Surrey, BC at about the same weight (600 pounds) for $1,800:









						milling machine - tools - by owner
					

Milling machine like new condition $1800 including stand.



					vancouver.craigslist.org


----------



## DPittman (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm going to guess in 5 years time there will be quite a bit of metal working machinery to be had at reasonable prices.  Just my feelings/thoughts, nothing but that to make that claim however.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jan 19, 2022)

There is  one on facebook closer  in Gatineau, there was one in peterborough called a king midas, it wouldn't let me link it but its on facebook as well.







__





						Milling cx 600 - Sewing Machines & Sergers - Gatineau, Quebec | Facebook Marketplace
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 19, 2022)

I’d love the CX600, but right now it’s $2400 new, with a stand and warranty.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 19, 2022)

Was interesting to see how this one went...I had a look as I'd like something in that size range too and I'm close by. No way I'd have paid over $2000 for it though. Darrin - be happy you didn't get sucked in.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 20, 2022)

Yeah, I’m glad I bailed on that one. 
I just threw an offer to the one in Gatineau. I also mentioned that he is asking new price.


----------



## Darren (Jan 20, 2022)

I found my V13 lathe, after years of searching for one, on govdeals, in Ohio, which is a 24hr drive each way. There were three of them. All ended in bidding wars. I paid way more than I wanted to, but its an auction and it gets the blood pumping, and you start justifying it, just a little more and it'll be mine....


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 20, 2022)

In hindsight, I predict that Mill will come up for auction again real soon. 

Buyer's remorse and very frigid temperatures both coming into play.


----------

